# تربيه الاسماك(الجوهري للتنميه الصناعيه والزراعيه



## دالتكس الجوهري 2014 (2 مارس 2014)

[/url[/COLOR]][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تربيه الاسماك[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]شركه الجوهري للتنميه الصناعية والزراعيه تتفضل بتقديم بعض المعلومات[/FONT]​ _[FONT=&quot]التي تخص مجال الميكنة الزراعية وصناعة الاعلاف رغبه منها[/FONT]__[FONT=&quot] في [/FONT]__[FONT=&quot]تقديم[/FONT]_​ _[FONT=&quot]كل ما هو جديد ومميز وايضا مساعدة كل من يرغب في معرفة معلومات تفصيلية[/FONT]_​ _[FONT=&quot]دقيقة وشاملة عن كل ما يخص هذا المجال وتكون ايضا محل ثقة من الجميع ويتم[/FONT]_​ _[FONT=&quot]الرجوع اليها في اي وقت دون ادني شك في صحه هذه المعلومات مع معرفه ان[/FONT]_​ _[FONT=&quot]معظم هذه المعلومات تم تجميعها من مراكز البحوث المصريه وايضا موقع وزاره[/FONT]_​ _[FONT=&quot]الزراعه والعديد من المواقع الاخري الهامه التي تنال ثقه الجميع[/FONT]_​ _[FONT=&quot]فنرجو ان تنال هذه المعلومات اعجاب كل من يتناول قراتهاه[/FONT]_​  

[/url]​
_

[/url_http://www.0zz0.com_]_​
_

[/url_http://www.0zz0.com_]_​
​  

 


[FONT=&quot]لم تعد [/FONT][FONT=&quot]طرق [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تربية الاسماك التقليدية في الاحواض الترابية ذات جدوى اقتصادية تتناسب وتكاليف انشائها وسعة الارض المقامة عليها ووفرة الماء المستخدم فيها والرأسمال الكبير في تشغيلها وطول دورة التربية الموسمية والمخاطر التي تتعرض لها وتأثيراتها الجانبيةعلى الاراضي المجاورة مالم يتم الاخذ بالتصاميم الاساسية حين تنفيذها [/FONT]' [FONT=&quot]ما يقتضي التوجه الى طرق حديثة اكثر ترشيدا" لاستخدام الماء وبخاصة وظروف البلد الحالية وما يتعرض له من نقص في امداده , حيث ان التربية في النظام المغلق ذات تقنين عال للماء اذ لاتحتاج الاحواض الى اضافة الماء الا لتعويض مايتبخر , في حين يصار الى تنقية ماء الاحواض وتعقيمها واعادتها اليها عند تفريغها لغرض تنظيفها او تسويق اسماكها والتربية في الاقفاص الطافية فأنها تجري في الانهر والمسطحات المائية والاهوار وهي غير ذات تأثير على مياهها , واخذت الكثير من دول العالم بهما لمردودهما الانتاجي العالي في مساحة مائية محدودة[/FONT].


1- [FONT=&quot]النظام المغلق تكمن اهمية تربية الاسماك في النظام المغلق انها تجري على مدار السنة حيث ان تسويق أي عدد من اسماك الحوض حين بلوغها الوزن التسويقي يتم تعويضها بذات العدد من الاسماك الصغيرة واستمرار التربية وبالامكان تربية جميع انواع الاسماك في هذا النظام التي تحتاج لدرجات حرارة وظروف معينة يمكن توفيرها في هذه الاحواض وحيث ان بزل الماء من الاحواض الترابية ذات تأثير سلبي على البيئة لما تحمله من بقايا فضلات وبكتريا , وهي دون ادنى شك ملوث رئيس للمياه في حين بالنظام المغلق تعالج هذه المياه ويعاد استخدامها ثانية , ما يوفر الامكانات للحفاظ على البيئة والغاء الحاجة الى مبازل لتصريف المياه من هذه الاحواض وهي ذات مردود اقتصادي ممتاز للانتاجية العالية وقلة الرأسمال الموظف في المشروع وعدم احتياجها لمساحات واسعة او كميات كبيرة من المياه وهي ذات انتاجية اعلى في وحدة المساحة نسبة الى ماهي عليه في مثيلتها الاحواض الترابية بنسبة تزيد على ثلاثة اضعاف او اكثر ولاتحتاج الى ايدي عاملة كبيرة لما هو عليه في المزارع التقليدية وان درجات الحرارة تكون تحت السيطره مايجنبنا ايقاف التغذية حين ارتفاع او انخفاض درجات الحرارة بشكل كبير[/FONT] .

[FONT=&quot]ويمكن في هذا النظام السيطره على العاملين الاساسيين في نوعية الماء ذات التأثير المباشر على تربية الاسماك وزيادة الانتاج وهما كمية الاوكسجين المذاب ونسبة الحامضية او القاعدية في الماء وبذلك تكون العوامل الاساسية للتربية تحت السيطرة والغاء تأثيراتها السلبية على الاسماك وهي نسبة الاوكسجين ودرجات الحرارة والاس الهدروجيني[/FONT] ( p h ) [FONT=&quot]وكذلك هذه الاحواض تكون اقل عرضة للامراض وتأثير العوامل الحياتية 0 ويتم تصميم احواض النظام المغلق حسب الرغبة فيمكن ان تكون بمختلف الاشكال والشكل الدائري او البيضوي هو الشائع بما يسهل تداور الماء فيها وتكون كثافة الاسماك التي تربى فيها ضعفين اوثلاث مما هي عليه في الاحواض الترابية الاعتيادية[/FONT] , 

[FONT=&quot]ما يتطلب تغذية مركزة وتهيئة سبل التعامل مع بقايا الغذاء الفائض وفضلات الاسماك الصلبة والغازية التي تؤثر على مكونات الماء حين انشاء الاحواض وكيفية التخلص منها وتزويدها باحتياجاتها من الاوكسجين حيث ان المواد الغذائية غير المستهلكة تتفسخ بواسطة البكتريا وتستهلك الاوكسجين المذاب وهذا مايستلزم ان تكون الاحواض ذات قواعد مخروطية بما يسهل جمع الفضلات والتخلص منها 0 ان نظام الماء المتداور في هذه التقنيه يوجب ان لاتكون الاحواض واسعة وان تحتوي على فتحات في قعرها للتخلص من الفضلات وتزود بحاجاتها من الاوكسجين على مدار اليوم وتعويضها عن النقص الحاصل في الماء تصريف الفضلات من الفتحات المخصصه , ونظرا" لما تفرزه الاسماك من نسبة عالية من الامونيا يتعين ان تكون درجة التخلص منها بذات درجة انتاجها حفاظا" على نوعية الماء المتداور لغرض منع تأثيره على التربية ويقتضي ان يحتوي نظام التربية المغلقه على ثلاث مكونات اساسية 1-مصدر للماء دائم 2[/FONT]- [FONT=&quot]خزان للماء واسع 3- مجموعة اعادة الماء[/FONT].

[FONT=&quot]وتتكون من احواض يمرر الماء اليها من احواض التربية لغرض ترسيب العوائق من خلال ثلاث طبقات من الحصى المختلفة الاحجام واحيانا طبقة رابعة من الفحم للتعقيم ومجموعة ثانية تستقبل الماء من هذه الاحواض لغرض خزنها ويمكن اعتبارها احواض ترسيب ثانية والتي تنقل الماء بدورها لحوض كبير لجمع الماء وتخليصه من المواد المذابة الضارة كالامونيا والنترات 0 [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]ويمكن اعتماد مجموعة اخرى من الاحواض لغرض التعقيم البايلوجي بمعاملة الماء بواسطة الاوزون[/FONT] Q3[FONT=&quot]او الاشعة فوق البنفسجيه كي يصبح صالحا لاعادة استخدامه في احواض التربية ثانية 0 واهم ما يمتاز به هذا النظام هو قلة الحركة للاسماك وعكس ما هو عليه في الاحواض الترابية مايجعلها تحتفظ بطاقتها الحركية وتحويلها الى غذاء مخزون في الجسم كما ان هذا النظام يمتاز بالتربية المكثفة لامكانية السيطرة على المؤثرات الخارجية من اوكسجين ودرجة الحرارة , مايجعل التربية على مدار السنة ممكنا ولكافة انواع الاسماك والسيطرة على الامراض التي يمكن ان تصاب بها الاسماك لسهولة السيطرة الكاملة على المشروع من خلال المشاهدات اليومية للاسماك وتسجيلها والتعامل معها كما ينبغي[/FONT] .

0[FONT=&quot]وان مايرجح اهمية التربية في هذا النظام هو ان الاحواض فيه اقل عرضة للتأثيرات الجوية السلبية والكوارث الطبيعية وتلوث المياه لانها تنشأ تحت مسقفات والظروف الجوية تكون بذلك تحت السيطرة 2- الاقفاص من طرق تربية الاسماك استخدام الاقفاص وهي من الطرق الحديثة لتربية الاسماك وقد انتشرت هذه التقنيات بصورة واسعة في الكثير من دول العالم لما تمتاز به من القدرة على تحسين وتطوير الثروة السمكية ولمردودها المالي الجيد [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]وتربية الاسماك في الاقفاص يمكن استخدامه في الانهار والاهوار وفي كافة المسطحات المائية , ويقتضي ان تكون المناطق التي توضع فيها الاقفاص بعيدة عن التيارات الهوائية وعن مجاري الماء السريعة وعن الطرق التي تستخدمها الزوارق النهرية والحفاظ عليها من مناسيب المياه المرتفعة والفيضانات لتأثيراتها على تثبيت الاقفاص وان يراعى نوعية الماء حين اختيار اماكن تواجد الاقفاص حيث يتعين ان يكون الماء معتدل القاعدية ونسبة الاوكسجين فيه مقبول بما يساعد على نمو الاسماك ويمكن تربية كافة اوزان واطوال الاسماك في هذه الاقفاص على ان يراعي فتحة الشباك المستخدم تبعا لوزن الاسماك التي تربى للحيلولة دون هروبها من خلال فتحات الشباك[/FONT] , 

[FONT=&quot]ويمكن اعتماد أي مرحلة من التربية في هذه الاقفاص بايصالها الى الكفيات او الى الوزن التسويقي ولاضرورة لتفريغ القفص من الاسماك لتسويق جميع اسماكه اذ بالامكان سحب أي كمية منه وتعويضه , مايجعل امكانية التربية على مدار السنة ويمكن تربية كافة انواع اسماك الكارب في هذه الاقفاص كالكارب العادي والسلفر والكراس ويمكن ان تكون التربية مشتركة لتباين انواع التغذية لهذه الاسماك ففي الوقت الذي يعيش السلفر ( الكارب الفضي ) على الاحياء المجهرية( الهائمات المائية) وكلما كانت المياه غنية بها كان الناتج افضل[/FONT] , [FONT=&quot]يمكن ان يتعايش مع الكراس ( الكارب العشبي ) لكون الاخير يتغذى على النباتات الخضراء او النباتات المائية او الاعلاف اذ تعذر حصوله على غذائه الاساسي النباتات و الكارب الاعتيادي فهو من الاسماك التي تتغذى على العلف الصناعي وعلى الغذاء الطبيعي ويمكن عمل تصميم الاحواض في ضوء توفر المواد الاولية حيث لايوجد تصميم ثابت يمكن اعتماده وهي تتفاوت في المساحة حسب الرغبة وبشكل عام يمكن ان تكون مساحة الحوض من 10- 30م لسهولة ادارتها وصيانتها وسرعة تغير الماء فيها , وبعمق يتراوح بين 1.5 - 3م وحسب ارتفاع سطح الماء على ان يكون قعر الشباك فوق مستوى قعر الماء من ( 0.5 -1م ) في المياه ذات الارتفاعات الواطئة ويعمل هيكل الاقفاص من الحديد او الخشب مع طوافات من البراميل المعدنية او البلاستيكية او من أي مادة تساعد على ابقاء الاقفاص عائمة ومستقرة ويفصل الاقفاص ممرات تستخدم للقيام بالاعمال الحقلية كالتعليف والصيد ويتعين ان تتكون من مواد قادرة على تحمل السير عليها اما الشباك فتكون من ( البولي اثيلين ) وتعامل مع هيكل الاقفاص بمواد عازلة للحفاظ عليها من التأكل او التلف او تجمع عليها بعض النباتات او الطفيليات لبقائها طويلا" في الماء والشباك المستخدمة هنا تختلف بأختلاف احجام الاسماك المراد تربيتها في الاقفاص[/FONT] ,

[FONT=&quot]ويستخدم احيانا نوعين من الشباك احداهما تحت الاخرى للحفاظ علىالاسماك من الهروب , وينبغي ان تستخدم اثقال لابقاء الاحواض ثابتة وعدم تحركها اذا ما هبت الرياح عاليا" وتختلف اعداد الاسماك المربى في القفص الواحد تبعا لوزن الاسماك فكلما كانت الاسماك صغيرة كانت كثافة الاسماك عالية ويفضل ان تكون الكثافة عالية للحيلولة دون حركتها كثيرا"والحفاظ على الطاقة لديها دون استنزاف وخزنها في الجسم على شكل لحم ويفضل ان تكون التربية في هذه الاقفاص مختلطة لانعدام تأثير أي منهما على الاخر لاختلاف انواع طبيعة التغذية لها مايجعل الافاده من الكتلة المائية في اعلى استخداماتها حيث ان العامل المؤثر هنا والفاعل هو الاوكسجين المذاب واذا ماتوفر بكميات يساعد على النمو 0 [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]وتكون تغذية الاسماك يدويا" او ميكانيكيا[/FONT]" [FONT=&quot]بأستخدام المعالف وهو الافضل والاكثر اقتصاديا" ومن الاعمال اليومية الروتينية في هذا النوع من التربية[/FONT] , [FONT=&quot]هو العمل على ازالة بقايا المواد الغذائية او أي مواد عالقة من الاقفاص والمراقبة اليومية لها للتأكد من الشباك وعدم تمزقها بفعل الحيوانات المائية او الاستهلاك واستخراج الاسماك الميتة والتخلص منها ومراقبة الاقفاص والحفاظ عليها اثناء الرياح العالية والتأكد من الصحة العامة للاسماك وعدم اصابتها بالامراض واذا ما حدث ذلك يقتضي التدخل السريع لمعالجتها بالادوية والمعقمات واحيانا" تغطى الاقفاص بالشباك من الاعلى لحمايتها من الطيور وبخاصة في موسم هجرة الطيور لما تسببه من خسائر0 [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]ويمتاز هذا النوع من التربية بسهولة الصيد عكس ماعليه في الاحواض الترابية وقلة الايدي العاملة الموظفة في هذا النوع من التربية وسهولة عزل الاسماك الكبيرة عن الصغيرة بدون هلاكات اثناء تسويقها ولمكانية الاشراف عليها ونقلها من مكان لاخر تبعا لظروف الموقع المائي او صاحب المزرعة وتوفير فرص اكبر لحمايتها من الاعداء الطبيعيين كالطيور وتعذر وصول اعدائها في الوسط المائي الذي تعيش فيه اليها وقلة الرأسمال التشغيلي او الضروري لانشائها مقارنة بالاحواض الترابية[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الجوهرى للتنمية الصناعية[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]يمكنكم التعرف على التفاصيل الفنية للمعدات عن طريق الاتصال بنا على الارقام التاليه[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ 002-01001160396
002-01272227795
[FONT=&quot]او زيارة موقعنا الاليكتروني التالي:[/FONT] 
www.elgohary-eg.com
[FONT=&quot]او التواصل معنا عبر البريد الاليكتروني التالي:[/FONT]​ [email protected]​ [FONT=&quot]او تشريفنا بزيارتكم الكريمه علي العنوان التالي:[/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]كفرالشيخ - ابراج المحاربين أمام بنك اسكندرية[/FONT].​


----------

